# My new toy!



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I went out and bought my own first bow today! It's an older PSE Lightning-Flite. I got it for $85 + tax + gear (totaling $110 exactly) and I like it! I chucked out a milk jug in my back yard and practice real close to start with. I only shot out to 15 yards and was consistantly hitting the jug, I dunno if that's good or not, but I was dang proud of myself! Does anyone have any oppinions on the bow? Any concerns I should know about and look for since it's a bit older? I don't know the exact age, but I don't think it's a newer one.


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

try shooting the jug at 40 yards and see how it goes. at 15 yards you should be able to hit a half dollar. congrats on the purchase.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm getting better! Yesterday I shot an empty cigarette box someone threw in the lake while I was out bowfishing and that was at 10 yards. It was moving, too.


----------

